# Update on Help, help help...



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It could be 'How' you're playing with him....Are you playing rough and tumble or running and playing chase? Puppies reflect your excitement so if you play rough they will too. Since I am physically unable to, I general play retrieving games or hide & seek games , when my G-Kids play with Molly they tend to be very active and I do notice she also gets hyper. Maybe try slowing it down with more 'thinking' type play?


----------



## meredian (Nov 5, 2012)

We are at exactly the same place with our dogs as far as age, and Wade is doing a lot of the same stuff that Leo is doing. We have him in puppy class now and he is doing great, and he has improved so much with the bite inhibition - EXCEPT, like you say - when he is riled up. He no longer bites our hands - only mouths very gently occasionally, and he knows to go for a chew or toy instead of our hands when we are holding him. But the legs are still an issue!

The other day we were outside playing fetch after a training session and he bit my leg so hard I had to shove him off - it was terrible. I asked our trainer about this and she goes with the "100% positive" training method, but said that in this case I can clap if he bites hard. She also said that if I notice he is getting riled up (it's pretty obvious!) that I should slow down the play RIGHT AWAY. Basically, don't let him get to that super riled up place. Get him to sit, lie down, and just calm down in general before returning to the game. If he can't calm down, then end the game there. I also try to use a very calm voice if I notice he is getting too excited. Like rather than giving him my happy "good boy" voice (which gets him very excited!), I'll change to a flat, calm voice. 

Yesterday on a walk he went for my leg and I clapped and it startled him and he stopped. I have done it several times since and it is really working. I DO NOT believe in "punishment" or scaring my dog, but obviously turning and ignoring his biting on my legs is not working (frankly it hurts too much to ignore), so it's time for plan B. And the clap does not seem to scare him - just startle him. He's back to walking normally in one second. 

Also - as far as food - we are using Natural Balance Duck & Potato for Wade, and it's working out great. 

Please keep us updated! Wade and Leo are really so close in age that I'm sure we're going through a lot of the same


----------



## meredian (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh also, we are looking into other games than fetch, since fetch seems to get him into predatory mode...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I suspect that you will find a big difference once you are able to take him out and about, meeting dogs and people and seeing the world. Sounds as if there is a lot of puppy energy needing an outlet, and getting frustrated! I would also second teaching the rev-up/calm down game - catching things before they get to hectic and rewarding calm behaviour helped a lot with mine, as did playing lots of impulse control games from the very beginning.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Do the best you can with keeping him from getting to that over the top phase. When he is getting close ask him for static, thinking things like sits and downs. If he is too far over the top to listen then end play. Once you have full immunity and can go out and about the big world and puppy class should help enormously. You are almost there. Be patient. And startling a puppy is not going to be a punishment. It is like the scene in Moonstruck where Cher tells Nicholas Cage to "snap out of it."

Thanks for updating us on your progress. I look forward to seeing further news as you get through puppyhood.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> And startling a puppy is not going to be a punishment. It is like the scene in Moonstruck where Cher tells Nicholas Cage to "snap out of it."


Ha,ha! I love that reference! Indy used to bite me when she was really, really, REALLY happy to see me, i.e. when I got home from work. One day last fall she leapt up and bit a teeny bit of skin on my bicep so hard I had a deep purple bruise there! But as she's gotten older she never does that anymore; most dogs do grow out of it. Especially of course if we take measures to develop the bite inhibition  I did the calming down thing with her, too; I took to bringing some treats in my pocket when I came home from work so when they were leaping all around happily, I would show a treat and ask for a sit, then pet their heads and chests calmly while I gave them the treat. It calmed down the welcome considerably.


----------



## LegalEagle (Nov 8, 2012)

Dr. Dunbar (see Dog Star Daily) recommends stopping rough play every thirty seconds or so, putting the dog in a sit or a down, and then restarting. The puppy soon realizes that play will only resume once he has obeyed the command. He also recommends that as soon as the dog's teeth make contact with your skin (1) yelp (2) have the dog sit (3) have the dog down or come (4) resume play. This operates on the innate doggy principle that hurting a play partner means that play stops. 

These has worked wonders with Laszlo, our year-old mini. Because we regularly interrupt play (esp. tug, which he LOVES) with commands, he no longer gets so riled up that he doesn't listen - especially since he realizes that the sooner he obeys, the sooner we're back to playing. Also, at this point, if his teeth inadvertently make contact and we make a noise, like "ouch" or just a gasp, he immediately sits and waits for permission to play again. 

Also, Dr. Dunbar recommends working on inhibiting the force of bites before getting the dog to stop mouthing completely, on the theory that, at some point your dog may be hurt or cornered and bite, despite all his training, but that his bites should not be dangerous, even then.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

LegalEagle i am glad to see that you also are making progress with your puppy. As I think I have said in other places on PF, there were many moments in the first 15 moths of having our dogs where I wondered whether I had been temporarily insane when I decided having them was a good idea. It takes time, but patience and persistence will pay off. Keep up the good work puppy folks, there will be a light at the end of the tunnel that isn't a train wreck.


----------

